#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Behringer weer goed bezig

## PowerSound

http://www.behringer.nl/02_products/...p2500&lang=eng

Welk merk is hier nog niet gekopieerd geweest ?

Die EUROPOWER amps zijn dus QSC RMX amps (zelfde specs en gewicht, vergelijk de achterfronten !





Mja, Behringer's versterker kost 40% minder dan de echte RMX.

Ik blijf erbij dat ze QSC gekopieerd hebben !

Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

So? Wat maakt het uit. Parren worden ook gekopieerd, Mac's, truss, ... 

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Robert

Ja... en zijn ze van binnen ook hetzelfde? Want dan kan je dus gewoon beter Behringer versterkers kopen (40% goedkoper.....)

Grtz. Robert

----------


## René

WAARSCHIJNLIJK is het een OEM produkt die onder de naam QSC en nu dus ook onder de naam behringer verkocht wordt.

René

----------


## PowerSound

Djeeezus !!!!



Fuck maat =&gt; 350 !

Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## PowerSound

MA 12/2



Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## FiëstaLj

Denk dat botex in kan pakken met zijn scenesetter...

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## PowerSound

Prijs van die EUROLIGHT LC2412 : 269 (adviesprijs)<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ik ben erg gelukkig, en ik zal niet de enige zijn... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Michael

Ik vind dat behringer zich als een echt goed alternatief voor dap audio aan het ontwikkelen is. Alles wat een pioneer djm600 heeft in een veel goedkopere behringer en stukken beter dan die daps. :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaatie EUROPOWER amps zijn dus QSC RMX amps (zelfde specs en gewicht, vergelijk de achterfronten !



<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
Nee hoor niks copie, de onderste is duidelijke groter!!!!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
Dus:
- kan harder, 
- heeft minder vervorming, 
- betere koeling, 
- betere flightcasevulling = 2,185HE ipv 2 HE! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>,
Kortom: doe mij maar een Behringer!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>,
en als dat het liefst IJS- en IJS-koud!!!!!!!!!!
*If you can't beat them, rig them*

----------


## Max

Ben benieuwd naar de eerste gebruikerservaringen.

----------


## Mr Dj

hmm en van binnen...iemand die ze allebij heeft, en open wil schroeven ?? Is iig zeeeeer intressant die ampjes

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## bartjan

Die versterker komt pas uit in het 3e kwartaal van dit jaar. Dat is nog ff wachten. Wel jammer. Ben ook heel benieuwd. Is toch leuk, die concurentie!

----------


## René

Als Behringer iets wil kopieren hadden ze de layout wel veranderd, of kopieer jij op school ook alles LETTERLIJK? zelfs de dipswitch settings zijn hetzelfde.. nee dit is gewoon een oem produkt van een Chinese fabrikant waar QSC waarschijnlijk een tijdje het alleenrecht op had... en die is nu blijkbaar verlopen. De rmx reeks was toch ook wat de cpx voor Crest is.. budgetspul wat heel veel verkocht wordt en dus geld opleverd.

René

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Tja gekopieerd of niet, zo werkt de markt nu eenmaal. En als het inderdaad ongeveer dezelfde producten zijn zullen de mensen daar snel genoeg achterkomen, met het gevolg dat Behringer dikke winst gaat boeken op die amps / tafels. Wat mij betrefd een dikke pluim voor de marketing sectie van Behringer! <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## proetsie

Als die behringer even goed is als die Qsc dan is mijn keuze snel gemaakt. Want ik ben namelijk op zoek naar een versterker van die vermogenklasse 2*750Wrms@4 ohm. en voor de prijs van 543 denk ik niet dat ik iets goedkoper zal vinden.

----------


## FiëstaLj

zelfde geld voor die behringer licht tafel met alle functies die een Ma lightcommander 12/2 ook heeft...

en dat voor 296,- 

eindelijk een betaalbaar alternatief voor de scenesetter tafeltjes...

nu alleen nog ff afwachten hoe het met de kwaliteit zit..

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## Dave

Ja, hoe hebben ze dat gedaan met die lichttafel. Ik heb gisteren even de handleiding 'doorgebladert', en wat ik weet van mijn (minimale) ervaring met de MA12/2 is dit tot op de menu's hetzelfde. Alleen die Sound-to-lightfunctie kan ik me niet herinneren. 
Ook een OEM-product? Lijkt mij niet. Goed gekopieerd?

There's no buisness like showbuisness

----------


## sussudio

Erg jammer dat er op die PRO MIXER DJX700 geen gebalanceerde outputs te zien zijn.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Tom

BEHRINGER announces with the EUROLIGHT LC2412 the first Lighting Productthe first of many more to come.

We wachten met spanning af. Wat deze prijsvechter gaat doen?!

Van die richtprijzen gaat meestal ook nog wat vanaf.

Zeker als je het ook nog bij MS of ergens anders in Duitsland koopt.


Grtz,

Tom

----------


## Tom

Een van de volgende producten staat al in de handleiding van 2412. Een
dimmerpack eurolight LD 6230.

Grtz,

Tom

----------


## rockmeister

ik ben ZEER benieuwd naar de eerste testen van dit apparaat

dus als iemand meer weet...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contour

De opvolger van de Ultracurve 8024 is nu ook uit. Er is nu gekozen voor een slechts 1HE hoge behuizing. Van wie zouden ze dit apparaat hebben gekopieerd? Of is het een volledig eigen vinding?

Het is mij nu in ieder geval duidelijk waarom de oude Ultracurve de laatste tijd zo spotgoedkoop was/is.

MVG Contour

----------


## WJ

Over die mixer he, lekker prijsje enzo. Ik zit nog steeds te denken over of een Pioneer 500/600 of een XTC, zal dit een goed alternatief zijn? Qua prijs zeer aantrekkelijk, maar is het ook wat? Het wordt vaak thuis gebruikt en maar af en toe on the road. Maar ik wil niet dat het ruist ofzo!?

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Ook als de inhous van deze amp hetzelfde blijkt als van een origineel QSC... Toch maar QSC. Die zal z'n prijs nog wel wat laten zakken, of met een nieuwe serie gaan komen. En het staat toch wat beter op je lijst, maargoed, wij doen dan ook verhuur en PA's. Als ik m'n eigen discootje zou hebben zou ik ook voor zo'n neppert gaan.

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## Bert

Die Behringer 2412 heeft toch minder mogelijkheden als de good old MA 12/2, je kunt maar 3 dmx kanalen patchen op één tafelkanaal, de MA vier. Verder vind ik het er niet uit zien, maar dat is persoonlijk.

It's only Rock 'n' Roll
But I like it

Grtz,
Bert.

----------


## Gast1401081

Er wordt in de handel duidelijk verschil gemaakt tussen road-proof en vaste installatie, vanwege de transporten die nogal wat van je structiuur vergen.

Het zal zo zijn dat de rmx, ( van qsc, die  vroeger trouwens ook JBL-maakten!!) qua amp-spec's wel aan de qsc-eisen voldoet, maar niet aan de road-eisen...

en verder komt er steeds meer oem-spul uit dezelfde fabriek. Ook de wereldberoemde crown heeft C-audio opgekocht, en maakt tegenwoordig C-audio amps onder de crown naam ...voor de disco en het buurtcafe, laten we maar zeggen.  bv: http://www.crownaudio.com/crntime.htm 
nog zoiets moois : LAB-gruppen schijnt voor nederland een speciale voeding in te bouwen , waardoor een prijsverschil tov de rest cvan europa van 30% gerechtvaardigd wordt...(zegt men..) 
sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## Mathijs

OK. maar wie heeft de QSC staan? koopt een behringer en schroeft deze open?? en checkt of ze identiek zijn??

Lijkt me een interessant projekt!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## rockmeister

daar zit iedereen op te wachten, alleen kom ie pas in de herst naar nederland  :Frown:

----------


## Gast1401081

heb een rmx-2450. Kan zo in de vergelijking...

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## rockmeister

maar nou nog zo'n behringer...

----------


## Michael

Zal nog wel even wachten zijn want ze komen pas eind dit jaar in de winkels.<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## René

Ik heb twee weken geleden een mailtje gestuurt naar de technische man van QSC met de vraag of de rmx serie een orgineel QSC produkt is of dat het een OEM produkt betreft. Heb tot op heden nog geen antwoord gehad....

René

----------


## T-Nuzz

En je verwacht serieus een reactie?



T-Nuzz

One man's vulgarity is anothers lyric

----------


## René

Ja natuurlijk verwacht ik antwoord. Het lijkt me voor QSC ook het beste om eerlijk te blijven en mensen te woord te staan, ze komen er toch wel achter. Trouwens als hij besluit niet te antwoorden weet ik wel hoe het zit hoor...

Als ze hier schijnheilig over gaan doen zakt het bedrijf bij mij toch wel in aanzien. Want wat maakt het uit dat de rmx serie een OEM produkt is.. QSC durft z'n naam eraan te verbinden, dus het zal een knappe budget versterker betreffen en in tegenstelling tot de b-merken verleent QSC wel service; daar betaal je uiteraard iets meer voor.

René

----------


## T-Nuzz

> citaat:Trouwens als hij besluit niet te antwoorden weet ik wel hoe het zit hoor...



1. Beetje snel met a contrario redeneren. Al eens aan gedacht dat 
   helaas heel veel bedrijven niet de moeite nemen om een reactie te 
   sturen? 

2. Bedrijven doen (meestal) enorm hun best om hun produkten te
   promoten en dus ook te vertellen hoe goed het wel niet is. Dan
   gaan ze natuurlijk niet zeggen dat ze die dingen besteld hebben, 
   een sticker erop laten plakken, wellicht wat andere componenten 
   laten plaatsen en hoppa. Dat noemen ze markting.


Whatever



T-Nuzz

One man's vulgarity is anothers lyric

----------


## Mathijs

Misschien een dom idee maar de EP 1500 is volgens Behringer wel al leverbaar.



Ziet er naar mijn idee het zelfde uit.
Iemand interesse om die te kopen?



-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## DJ RoP en LJ WouT

Volgens hun site is de LC2412 uit van 5 maart. Had even contact opgenomen en ze schatten iets rond eind april. Ik weet het niet in elk geval.

MVG

Rob & Wouter

Als een hond vecht om een been is hij zeker shizofreen.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Volgens mijn dealer ging ie 'm binnenkrijgen mid April. Heb het tafeltje besteld, dus we zullen wel zien.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## rockmeister

maar wie besteld nu als eerste de EP1500?

----------


## Mathijs

Als het goed is wordt ie bij ons binnen een paar wekens besteld.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## djhans

Hallo,
ik heb net effe een mail naar behringer gestuurd met de vraag wanneer de nieuwe 2500 leverbaar is en ook dat ik een qsc heb die er verdraaid veel op lijkt, effe wachten dus maar.
als die behringer doet wat erbij staat weet ik het wel. 
ik ben net aan 2 nieuwe basskikkers toe.

Hans

----------


## speakerfreak

is trouwes hier niet aan te zien of ze van binnen gelijk zijn aan qsc of is dat zo niet te zien en is het te onduidelijk
http://www.behringer.com/ep2500/ep-inside.cfm?lang=eng

kvind het persoonlijk wat weg hebben van mijn pa2100 van skytec 2x 100 watt, zon ringkern trafo, en zon koel tunnel...

of ben ik scheel en hebben de betere versterkers dat ook zo?

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## PowerSound

Inwendig lijkt het ook erg fel op de RMX reeks.

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh!

----------


## Gast1401081

we zijn eruit, al hadden we het op de eerste pagina ook kunnen zien...

MADE IN CHINA !!!!!!![img]http://www.********.nl/images/qsc%20rmx2401.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.********.nl/images/qsc%20rmx%20schuin.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.********.nl/images/qsc%20rmx%20behringer.jpg[/img]


OEM dus, maar nu de praktijk-test nog...

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## FiëstaLj

En hoe bevalt ie ?

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## speakerfreak

huh??????????????/
niemand zegt toch dat ie hem al heeft of bedoelde mac dat dus ?

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## sussudio

Ze lijken verdacht veel op elkaar, toch zie ik nog wel wat verschil in de gebruikte componenten en de layout.

Meest opvallende zijn de verschillen in de "witte componentjes" en de opstelling van de grote condensators: bij QSC in ruitvorm en bij Behringer in een vierkantje.


Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## René

De qsc is een 2450 en de behringer lijkt mij, een 1450 die ze zelf 1500 noemen vandaar dat er in de qsc andere emitterweerstanden zitten (geschikt voor grotere vemogens)

René

----------


## Gast1401081

zoals gezegd : de qsc-amps komen normaal gesproken uit amerika, maar dermx dus uit china. Waarbij de oem-story eigenlijk al bevestigd is...

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## speakerfreak

dat vink mooi....
want de 2500 is 530euro zoiets advies ja idd, zou die igenlijk stabiel op 2ohm kunnen spelen... op is dat ook maar net aan

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Daan is gek

is er geen verschil in kwaliteit tussen de qsc en de behringer.
zo niet dan ga ik hem zeker kopen.

----------


## T-Nuzz

Heeft er inmiddels al iemand ervaringen opgedaan met dei lichttafel? Of is die nog steeds niet leverbaar? Hij staat namelijk wel al gewoon in het assortiment van de MS te Köln.

Ben wel erg benieuwd....

Tom nu via WLAN!!

----------


## Mr Dj

Hmm ik zit op het moment ook te kijken naar extra versterkers...maar welke, QSC of Behringer...QSC heeft naam, Behringer is goedkoop.

Ik wil deze dan gebriged gebruiken, op 8ohm..kunnen ze dit goed aan ? (moeten voluit)


Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## Mr Dj

Hey, ik denk ik vraag het nog maar even. Ik moet voor 8 juni eigenlijk 2 versterkers bij hebben. nou dacht ik aan 2x europower 2500 (ben beginnend met weinig $$) maar is hij al ergens te krijgen ?? heeft iemand er al ervaring mee ?? 

mag ook uit het buitenland komen. Duitsland ofzo

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## Mr Dj

Hey, ik denk ik vraag het nog maar even. Ik moet voor 8 juni eigenlijk 2 versterkers bij hebben. nou dacht ik aan 2x europower 2500 (ben beginnend met weinig $$) maar is hij al ergens te krijgen ?? heeft iemand er al ervaring mee ?? 

mag ook uit het buitenland komen. Duitsland ofzo

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## Michael

Sorry maar ik denk dat je dan toch nog even moet wachten tot na de zomer. De ep-2500 is nog niet beschikbaar alleen de ep-1500.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Vergeten we hier voor de handigheid niet even dat hetzelfde ontwerp echt niets te maken heeft met dezelfde kwaliteit? Misschien dat de versie van Behringer er praktisch hetzelfde uitziet, met dezelfde plaatsing van verschillende onderdelen; dat betekend nog niet dat ie ook hetzelfde gaat produceren. Zijn versterkers van dezelfde series qua uiterlijk ook niet zo goed als gelijk? Dat hoeft nog niet te betekenen dat ze ook hetzelfde produceren. 
Ik zou graag eens zien of de gebruikte onderdelen ook echt van dezelfde kwaliteit zijn, of dat daarop gespaard wordt door van dezelfde fabrikant toch net even andere condensatoren (ik noem maar wat) te gebruiken, die ongeveer dezelfde specs hebben maar kwalitatief misschien wat slechter zijn. Kan alsnog leiden tot een slechte ruis, snel clippen, noem maar op... eerst zien; dan geloven (en bestellen  :Smile: ).

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Daan is gek

Volgens mij is de ep 2500 al wel te krijgen, want F**db*ck bood hem aan in hun nieuwe krantje voor 449 euro. Misschien hebben ze hem toch al eerder bemachtigen. Heeft er al iemand eigenlijk ervaring met de EP 1500? Zo,ja laat het ff weten hoe het is? Ben erg benieuwd

Groet Daan

----------


## speakerfreak

ik weet  dat Michael al 3 van die ep1500s in gebruik heeft

Micheal schreef:

De behringer ep versterkers komen van dezelfde oem fabrikant als de qsc rmxén maar de inhoud verschilt toch wat. Toch gaan deze dingen voor dat geld erg hard en hebben een lekkere transparante klank. Voor dat geld de beste versterker op de markt volgens mij net zo als de ev-q66 en dynacord s-1200. Er bestaat geen betere amp in die prijsklasse. Em ja ik heb ze al en ik ben mega tevreden over ze. Ik heb ook gelijk tijdig met hun ook mackie fr serei amps aangeschaft (zie J&H forum) en daar is er helaas al een van kapot terwijl je van deze fabrikant zoiets toch echt niet verwacht. De behringers hebben nog geen enkel probleem vertoond en doen het gewoon goed maar ga er geen 4 ohm gebrugde belasting op zetten want ze doen het wel maar niet voor lang. Het zijn zo van die kan het wel maar niet constant versterkers. Bij de missions hoef je zoiets nog niet eens te proberen. Een extra leukje de dap p serie amps zijn wel stabiel in 2 ohm stereo en dat wel 10 uur achter elkaar  mijn eigen ervaring . Ik denk dat je niet direkt naar die peavy bakbeesten van tien jaar oud hoef t te gaan en dat voor jou een behringer al meer dan genoeg is. Of je aast op een neiuwere peavy maar kijk dan ook een snaar het prijkaartje dat eraan hangt bij de duurdere cs series dat is niet mis. Ik kan je een vergelijk geven tussen een peavy cds-1800G en een behringer europower ep 1500. Het verschil tussen beiden is dat de peavy wel redelijk goed kan schreeuwen (schel klinken). De peavy levert gewoonweg meer ruwe power maarja deze was ook een stuk zwaarder. De behringer klinkt gewoon goed levert het beloofde vermogen en is volgens mij tot nu toe zeer betrouwbaar te noemen (time wil tell). Hopelijk heb je hier wat aan. En ja ik woon in Valkenburg a/d Geul in Limburg.



Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Michael

Nou zal ik er maar meteen direkt erbij zetten dat ik sommige dingen moet intrekken. 1: ze zijn wel stabiel in 2 ohms stereo belasting. Worden dan wel ***hemeltje heet maar ze doen maximale bealsting voor langere tijd niet aan te bevelen. voor de rest lopen ze perfect stereo 4 ohms belasting doen ze met gemak klinken heerlijk clippen niet te snel limiters werken fijner dan de cpx serie van crest en ja wat valt er nog te zeggfen het is een van de weinige amps die het bij mij overleeft. Een van mijn mackie fr-2600 is na een week al met kapotte voeding retour gegaan. De andere doen het perfect. Weten vooral opde toppen de behgringers er zo uit te spelen maarja 1700 euro voor een amp dat moet dan ook wel zeg maar effe serieus. Ik doop hem op dit moment tot de beste amp voor 349 euro in zijn prijsklasse. wie het er niet mee ens is mag rustig met een vergelijk komen en is welkom om hem naast de ep1500's van mij te zetten. Ik heb echt veel amps besnuffelt en deze is echt voor zijn geld gewoon super. denk nou niuet dat je hem naast een crest ca of qsc moet poten want je haalt het gewoon niet maar een mission kan nog niet eens half zo goed presteren als. Een brok vermogen die erg betrouwbaar is. 

End of my speech<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Daan is gek

vraag voor speakerfreak,

wat voor een speakers stuur je met de ep 1500 aan?
zijn het subs of toppen en hoeveel watt rms?
ik wil hem miss ook kopen en ik wil er 2 subs van 600 rms elk mee aansturen, of kan ik dan beter de ep 2500 kopen

groet daan

----------


## mietje

ja je hebt gelijk hij is gekopiërd maar ik zou toch die gekopiërde nemen want hij is toch veel goedkoper  want het leven is al zo duur 

mietje

----------


## djmaximaal

Als je nu zou moeten kiezen voor 1x Master DL 1800 OF 2x EP 2500?
waar zou jullie voorkeur dan naar uitgaan?
Om subs aan te sturen op 4 Ohm?

DJ Maximaal

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Als je nu zou moeten kiezen voor 1x Master DL 1800 OF 2x EP 2500?
> waar zou jullie voorkeur dan naar uitgaan?
> Om subs aan te sturen op 4 Ohm?



ik zou gaan voor de 1x master dl 1800. Dit omdat als je de 2500 neemt en deze op 4 ohm in brug gaat laten werken dat je dan eigenlijk op 2 ohm per kanaal aan het draaien bent. Hierover is gezegt dat de amp bij deze belasting en bij vol vermogen nogal heel warm wordt. Nu kan dit wel 100 keren goed gaan maar na wat langer te spelen kan je almp dan toch wel eens in protect gaan hoor. bij de master dl 1800 speel je gewoon op 4 ohm per kanaal en dit is geen enkel probleem voor een beetje power amp.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:
> vraag voor speakerfreak,
> 
> wat voor een speakers stuur je met de ep 1500 aan?
> zijn het subs of toppen en hoeveel watt rms?
> ik wil hem miss ook kopen en ik wil er 2 subs van 600 rms elk mee aansturen, of kan ik dan beter de ep 2500 kopen
> 
> groet daan



er stond ook, dit schreef micheal  :Smile: , moet je dus ff aan hem vragen ik weet er nix van, maar waarsgijnlijk komen er bij mij ook 2

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Michael

Ik stuur met de ep-1500 twee behringer b-1520 en bij dubbele stack vier behringer b-1520 speakers aan kunnen ze gerust hebben. Soms doe ik ook wel een twee subs en twee tops op de amp als het maar iets kleins is of gewoon twee susb aangezien ik niet altijd mijn mackie's meneem naar elk kleine achtienjarigenfeestje. Ze gaan lekker zijn betrouwbaar en hebben veel vermogen . Kunnen twee ohm hebben maar ik vertrouw het niet zo helemaal. als je een master dl kunt kopen pak je die ben je altijd zeker van goed geluid. ep is geen directe kopei van qsc onthou dat nou wel eens en voor altijd de qsc rmx is kwalitatief ietsjes beter maar voor de rest zijn ze identisch. als ik moet kiezen tussen qsc rxm en behringer pak ik de behringer omdat deze prijs technisch beter is dan de qsc. Qsc is ietsjes beter maar wel veel duurder. de ep-2500 gaat 449 euro kosten en de ep-1500 kost een 349 eurootjes.

----------


## Mr Dj

hmm ik zat te denken over 2x rmx2450 om per amp, 1x sub aan te sturen (dus 1200W @8ohm briged mode). maar ik denk toch dat het nu de ep2500 word, en daar eerst eens geld mee ga verdienen, en dan meteen echt goeie kopen, na een tijd. Pl of plx serie ofzo

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## Daan is gek

maar ik vraag me af, is de peavey 1500 of een serie hoger niet beter? Ze liggen ongeveer in de zelfde prijs klasse?

groet daan

----------


## Michael

> citaat:
> maar ik vraag me af, is de peavey 1500 of een serie hoger niet beter? Ze liggen ongeveer in de zelfde prijs klasse?
> 
> groet daan



Ja maar de kwaliteit is minder. Heb zelf de hele reeks van crest cpx gehad zijn exact dezelfde amps. IZe zijn allemaal retour gegaan wegens een fabrieksfout en qua vermogen waren ze ook niet helemaal overtuigend. Ik heb toch meer vertrouwen in de behringers. zien er geod uit en klinken ook nog goed.

----------


## soundcheck

Het is maar waar je mee voor de dag wil komen.

sound=like ART

----------


## lucky

Heb ergens op een of ander forum gelezen dat deze twee verstekers gemaakt worden in taiwan bij http://www.sekaku.com.tw...

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Even voor het gemak:

*http://www.sekaku.com.tw/index.asp*

*Showtechniek.nl*
*Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## mikael

> citaat:
> Het is maar waar je mee voor de dag wil komen.
> 
> sound=like ART



Dit is een typisch uitspraak voor mensen die alleen kijken naar welk 'merkje' er op staat...

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaatit is een typisch uitspraak voor mensen die alleen kijken naar welk 'merkje' er op staat...



En welk merk is 'Art' dan denk je <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle> Volgens mij wil hij gewoon zeggen dan geluid een soort van kunst is <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Michael

> citaat:
> Even voor het gemak:
> 
> *http://www.sekaku.com.tw/index.asp*
> 
> *Showtechniek.nl*
> *Zie profiel voor meer info.*



En waar zie je die versterkers dan staan? Wel dezelfde amps graag.

----------


## lucky

Het lijkt op de versterker....

http://www.sekaku.com.tw/aproducts/memo.asp?srcid=81

----------


## Michael

Zover ik kan opmaken uit de specs en de foto is dat toch echt een totaal verschillende amp. En als de ep serie daar gemaakt zou worden dan zou de leverancier van mijn dealer hem de hele tijd hebben beduveld en daarbij zou deze persoon mij ook hebben bedrogen. (is mogelijk maar ik geloof het niet)

----------


## lucky

Ik heb in de specs gezien dat de power ratings klopt het allemaal wel vrij aardig tussen de EP2500, RMX 2450 en PSA-31500. Ik denk alleen dat volgende rating van PSA-31500 een type fout is van een of andere chinees, 8Ω 20Hz-20KHz 0.03% THD 757W, het zal wel zoiets als 500W zijn. 

De knoppen aan de voorkant zijn bij deze drie versterkers ook identiek. Dus twee leds en een volume knop per kanaal 1 power led en schakelaar. De aansluitingen op de achterkant komen ook goed overeen.

Het grappige is ook dat ze alle drie de volgende features hebben. Fully selectable low-frequency filtering;choice of 30Hz.Stereo (dual-channel), parallel-input,or bridged mono operating modes. Volgend type foutje van specs Sekaku moest eigenlijk zijn "choice of 30Hz and 50Hz" als het goed is. Maja detail.
Dus deze versterkers lijken heel veel op elkaar!!!

Alleen een probleem het gewicht van de drie versterkers
PSA-31500 25.5 KG
RMX-2450  20.2 KG
EP-2500   16.5 KG ongeveer

Ik denk dat in sekaku een goedkoper Trafo in zit wat een groot verschil in gewicht kan uitmaakt. Ook de behuizing is natuurlijk anders. Misschien zit er in de behringer en qsc een betere koeling in wat misschien ook kan uitmaken. Ik doe maar een gok. Ik heb ze geen van de drie gehoord of gezien.

Er kunnen in het ontwerp van de eindtrap denk ik niet veel verschillen in zitten tussen de verschillende versterkers. Dat zal de productie alleen maar duurder maken. Ik denk wel dat behringer en qsc, wel wat kwaliteits eisen aan de versterker hebben gesteld en enkele componenten vervangen voor een betere performance. Kijk maar naar de verschillen die er al zijn tussen qsc en behringer.

----------


## lucky

Oja vond dit nog op internet




Zoek de verschillen...

En het volledige verhaal in het Tsjechisch
http://www.banet.cz/azservis/zes_clan.htm

----------


## EP Woody

En om me even in de Behringer discussie te mengen. Wie heeft er ervaring met de ADA8000 DI-converters van behringer. 

Linkje

Collega wil er 3 van hebben voor 24 sporen harddisk-recording.

Iemand enig id van de kwaliteit van de preamps ed.?

Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

----------


## ronny

> citaat:En het volledige verhaal in het Tsjechisch
> http://www.banet.cz/azservis/zes_clan.htm



lolbroek <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

ja zo te zien zijn ze dus toch hetzelfde.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## sis

Ik vind de draden die van de ringkern komen bij QSC toch iets mooier verwerkt

----------


## ronny

de qsc is idd iets netter van opbouw. Zoals je kan zien zijn er voor de ingangen bij de qsc printen gebruikt. En niet losse connectoren.

Voor de rest staan er een paar componenten anders.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## lucky

Voor diegene die echt details willen zien

http://www.banet.cz/azservis/zes_foto.htm

----------


## Michael

Je hebt gelijk lucky. Dan zal sekaku waarschijnlijk de fabrikant zijn van de qsc en behringer amps of het is weer een zoveelste kopie hierop. Ik blijf op mijn stelling dat de qsc en behringer amps uit dezelfde fabriek komen. De qsc rmx amp is de enigste amp van qsc die niet door qsc zelf gemaakt wordt.

----------


## DJ.T

Zie ik dat nou goed en heeft de sekaku een condensator minder, zeg maar bij het linker groepje?

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## lucky

Bij de sekaku hebben ze de trafo iets verder achter in kast geplaats waardoor de layout van linker kanaal iets is gewijzigd maar ik tel nog steeds 4 condensatoren...

----------


## mikael

Taiwanese manufacturer, Sekaku Electron - which produces Alto speakers, consoles and amplifiers http://www.proaudioasia.com/paa/article.asp?cid=128

Weet iemand wat van prijzen van dit onbekende merk?

----------


## Michael

Hmmm als sekaku een taiwanees is zijn het niet dezelfde versterkers want qsc en behringer is made in China. Dat is dan ook duidelijk :Smile:

----------


## luc2366

die art-versterker heb ik eens verkocht aan een klant. 't mocht niks kosten :-) draait nu al 5 maanden elke dag in de horeca. donderdag, vrijdag en zaterdag vollebak open (DJ): wordt niet overdreven warm, gaat niet rap in de clip. amp kost bijna niks.

----------


## lucky

Sekaku heeft de grootste fabrieken in China staan.
Dus logisch is dat er made in china opstaat.

http://www.sekaku.com.tw/company.asp

----------


## Michael

> citaat:
> Sekaku heeft de grootste fabrieken in China staan.
> Dus logisch is dat er made in china opstaat.
> 
> http://www.sekaku.com.tw/company.asp



Dan kan het toch zijn dat dit de fabrikant van de qsc en behringer versterkers is. Weet iemand toevallig meer hierover, ben best wel benieuwd hiernaar.

----------


## luc2366

PSA-3450/3750/31500: 2x 105/255/575W rms bij 8Ohm. 2Ohm belastbaar. bridgebaar op 8 en 4 Ohm. gewicht: 16.5/20.5/25.5 kg. Prijzen ex-btw: 207 / 265 / 405

----------


## Michael

Die prijzen liggen ongeveer gelijk met de behringer ep's + ik vind ze niet echt mooi uitzien.

----------


## djdeluxe

Helemaal juist, kijk maar hoe botex is vervangen door showtec. Komt allemaal uitdezelfde fabriek. Alleen de een word beter en mooier afgwerkt dan de ander.
Cd's kopieren is verboden, in China en Japan kennen ze dat niet.

----------


## nightline

[quote]_Geplaatst door mikael_

Taiwanese manufacturer, Sekaku Electron - which produces Alto speakers, consoles and amplifiers http://www.proaudioasia.com/paa/article.asp?cid=128

Weet iemand wat van prijzen van dit onbekende merk?


Mail me even, dit is namelijk geen verkoop site! :Big Grin:

----------


## Stefke

En?

Ondertussen al iemand met de Behringer amp's gewerkt? :Smile: 

qua prijs zit het wel goed, maar wat met kwaliteit[} :Smile: ]

----------


## Mathijs

Jep goede ervaring mee. Ook nog geen gezeur. hebben een EVP 1500 leverd een goede bak vermogen. Doet het erg goed op onze EV's.

----------


## Stefke

Ben bezig voor 4 subs 18" 1*18" per kast van 400wRMS (Beyma 18G400)

Wat zou je denken?

1* 1500 in brug per kant per 2 kasten (4 ohm) of gaan voor 1*2500 en gewoon stereo 2 kasten per kanaal ook 4 Ohm trouwens deueuh[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> Nou zal ik er maar meteen direkt erbij zetten dat ik sommige dingen moet intrekken. 1: ze zijn wel stabiel in 2 ohms stereo belasting. Worden dan wel ***hemeltje heet maar ze doen maximale bealsting voor langere tijd niet aan te bevelen. voor de rest lopen ze perfect stereo 4 ohms belasting doen ze met gemak klinken heerlijk clippen niet te snel limiters werken fijner dan de cpx serie van crest en ja wat valt er nog te zeggfen het is een van de weinige amps die het bij mij overleeft.



Ik heb dit al eens gezegd. Ze kunnen rustig in 4 ohm brugmodus gebruikt worden maar ze worden erg heet en je kunt ze niet helemaal op de staart trappen dus zorg dan wel voor genoeg headroom anders is het niet aan te raden.

----------


## nightline

Stefke, ik zou 2x een 2500 gebrugd op 2x 18G400 gebruken, overgens zo gebruik ik het zelf ook. En je houd wat headroom over en de temp. blijft een beetje onder controle, men is in china namelijk niet erg kwistig met warmtegeleidings-pasta.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## Stefke

That's what I had in mind :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  2x 2500 in brug.  Moet kunnen!![} :Smile: ]

Trouwens iemand die weet waarover ze het hebben in hun specs?

Het klinkt allemaal lekker dat supervermogen op 2 Ohm of op 4 Ohm in brug.  Er staat alleen niets vermeld over RMS of Piek (of hoe noemt het weeral zo mooi?) :Smile: [8D] :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## nightline

Dit zijn piek vermogens, de RMX vermogens zijn ca.10% lager.
Maar met een 2500 op 2x 18G400 komt het absoluut goed, zorg wel dat je niet in de clip gaat, je zit op 4 Ohm gebrugd op de kritische grens van het toelaatbare van deze versterkers. Zoals al eerder werd vermeld worden ze behoorlijk heet, zorg voor voldoende koellucht dus!!

Groeten

Jack

----------


## Stefke

Iemand een airco voor m'n amp rackje?[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][xx(]

----------


## nightline

Een zak ijs??????? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stefke

Ijs magjenidoeni!!

Heb ik in m'n heeeeeel jonge jaren eens gedaan.[^]

Wist je dat trafo's en condensatortjes echt niet kunnen zwemmen? :Big Grin:

----------


## nightline

Een dri(j)ver ook niet, maakt niet uit met of hoorn, zelf een neodymium zinkt!!!! kunnen ze beter een zinker noemen[ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## luc2366

hoi jack, heb je dat goedgekregen met je amps qua garantie?

----------


## nightline

Hey Luc(as), uiteraard!!!! Goeie gasten daar bij AED, ik noem ze niet voor niets m'n belgische vrienden :Wink: 

Groeten

Jack

----------


## musicfriend

Hoi, 

Vraagje over de Behringer EP-1500
Kan iemand mij a.u.b vertellen of de fan een beetje stil is.
Ik wil 'm namelijk gewoon ik de kamer gebruiken om een bass-shaker aan te sturen.(voor films enzo.)

mvg.
alvast bedankt.

----------


## DJ.T

Je kan natuurlijk ook je vraag 2x stellen, voortaan even opletten en gewoon je vraag 1x stellen.
Om toch maar even op de vraag in te gaan: wat noem je stil? Als je het vergelijkt met een standaard huiskamer versterker is het een pokkeherrie, maar met een beetje muziek erbij hoor je er niks meer van.

----------


## denkomieken

joooo

even over het feit van de kopies tussen de verschillende versterkers.

In de hifi wereld zijn er ook philips producten met jvc ic en printplaten zelfs volledige ontwerpen.

Dus het gebeurt al jaren.
Niet tegenstaande je een behringer voor veel mindere prijs kan vergkrijgen dan de QCS RMX. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Het is aan ons om de beste kwaliteit eruit te halen. Naar mijn mening: ik betaal toch liever een kleine meerprijs als het over kwaliteit gaat.

----------


## Thix

> citaat:_Geplaatst door nightline_
> 
> Stefke, ik zou 2x een 2500 gebrugd op 2x 18G400 gebruken, overgens zo gebruik ik het zelf ook. En je houd wat headroom over en de temp. blijft een beetje onder controle, men is in china namelijk niet erg kwistig met warmtegeleidings-pasta.
> 
> Groeten
> 
> Jack



Misschien eens uitkijken naar een 2de hands Crown of Crest die hebben wel een veel hogere dempingsfactor.
En zijn beter voorzien om op 4 Ohm bridge belast te worden.

De Behringers zijn wel veel verkocht en ik heb nog niemand weten terugkomen met een klacht over een slechte werking. Ik denk dan ook dat de meeste mensen deze versterkers nooit op de max liggen te gebruiken voor uren aan een stuk. Goed genoeg dus voor de doorsnee gebruiker denk ik dan zeker voor die prijs.

----------


## Michael

Even over behringer: Vandaag tot en met vrijdag theaterproductie voor een scholengemeenschap, met als versterking behringer eurolive en peavey hysis met ep amps en peavey cs amps. Gaat heel goed. Randapparatuur is ook van behringer. De amps en speakers doen het heel erg goed en klinken prima maar een eq voor monitor en foh is echt absoluut verplicht natuurlijk ook van behirnger  :Big Grin:  en die amps gaan echt vaak genoeg op de max als iemand door de micro schreeuwt of luidkeels wordt.

----------


## sebas

he 

ondanks als new bie wilde ik toch ff hierop reageren

ik heb zelf ook de behringer 2500 als versterker voor mn subs 2x 500 w rms 8 ohm en dat bevalt me prima. tis alleen niet echt moeilijk om em in de clip te krijgen. 

ik gebruik ze op dit moment voor films, richt de behringer dan alleen niet richting waar je zit want hij blaast als een bezetene. ik heb hem tot dusver nog nooit lang op vol vermogen gehad. en hij is bij mij dus ook nog nooit ook maar een beetje warm geworden dus in dat opzicht doet ie het goed.

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sebas_
> 
> he 
> 
> ondanks als new bie wilde ik toch ff hierop reageren
> 
> ik heb zelf ook de behringer 2500 als versterker voor mn subs 2x 500 w rms 8 ohm en dat bevalt me prima. tis alleen niet echt moeilijk om em in de clip te krijgen. 
> 
> ik gebruik ze op dit moment voor films, richt de behringer dan alleen niet richting waar je zit want hij blaast als een bezetene. ik heb hem tot dusver nog nooit lang op vol vermogen gehad. en hij is bij mij dus ook nog nooit ook maar een beetje warm geworden dus in dat opzicht doet ie het goed.



Dan gebruik je die versterker toch niet echt intensief
1. Twee b-1800X bassen stereo op een ep-2500 en die amp wordt wel degelijk warm.
2. Vind de back to front ventilatie erg matig. Er komt niet veel lucht voor uit laat staan dat ie blaast.
3. Qua clippen valt best wel mee. De Crest cpx amps, dap mission amps en nog wat andere budget amps clippen toch wel sneller naar mijn gevoel al zeker de eerst genoemde.

----------


## sebas

inderdaad ik gebruik hem niet intensief en dit is mn eerste versterker dus echt veel ervaring heb ik er nog niet mee

----------


## Staaf

De mijne worden ook wel degelijk warm (en nog geen beetje).  Vraag me af of het niet te doen is om er een zwaardere ventilator in te stoppen (met een groter debiet).

----------


## gnmixing

Mja tziet er idd wel tzelfde uit, maar mij maakt het niet uit...
Als Behringer goedkoper is dan zou ik toch daarvoor opteren.
Sommige (CMX 24) lichtpanelen van JB lijke ook verdacht veel op die van Botex.

----------


## Boi

Dat de EP serie van Behringer en PLX en RMX serie van QSC het zelfde zijn als de Phonic professional serie amps komt omdat ze allemaal uit de Phonic fabriek komen, sommige onder eigen licentie en anderen uit de Phonic fabrieken zelf, kijk maar eens bij de mixertjes van behringer en Phonic. Phonic is een heel erg groot moederbedrijf die erg veel aandelen van anderen bedrijven bezitten en zelfs groot aandeel houder zijn bij QSC en Behringer.

----------


## sebass

hoe dan ook ook slecht zijn die behringers zeker niet!! en op 8 ohm worden ze neit echt super warm

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Dat zou ook een kwalijke zaak zijn...

----------


## mbottens

> citaatat de EP serie van Behringer en PLX en RMX serie van QSC het zelfde zijn als de Phonic professional serie amps komt omdat ze allemaal uit de Phonic fabriek komen, sommige onder eigen licentie en anderen uit de Phonic fabrieken zelf, kijk maar eens bij de mixertjes van behringer en Phonic. Phonic is een heel erg groot moederbedrijf die erg veel aandelen van anderen bedrijven bezitten en zelfs groot aandeel houder zijn bij QSC en Behringer. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Boi



Phonic maakt ook al jaren de EQ's van menig yamaha tafel. Daarbij wil ik nog even opmerken dat ik al ongeveer 2 jaar op pad ben (zo'n 50 x per jaar) met een Behringer DX-1000. Deze houd het nog steeds goed vol en staat ook wel eens in vochtige omgevingen (buiten onder een tent in de regen enz.) en er wordt echt niet zo rustig mee om gegaan. Dus ik kan wel zeggen dat de DX-1000 wel een degelijk product is.

Groeten Martin

----------


## Boi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaatat de EP serie van Behringer en PLX en RMX serie van QSC het zelfde zijn als de Phonic professional serie amps komt omdat ze allemaal uit de Phonic fabriek komen, sommige onder eigen licentie en anderen uit de Phonic fabrieken zelf, kijk maar eens bij de mixertjes van behringer en Phonic. Phonic is een heel erg groot moederbedrijf die erg veel aandelen van anderen bedrijven bezitten en zelfs groot aandeel houder zijn bij QSC en Behringer. 
> ...



Tja niet alles waar een duur merkje opstaat hoeft alleen goed te zijn, men moet verder kijken dan het merk teken en dan zie je dat je vaak wordt getild omdat de inhoud iets anders is dan men verwacht had. En zoals blijkt uit Martin's stukje ga voor wat je nodig hebt en niet voor het naampje wat er zo nodig op moet staan.
mvrg
Boi

----------


## Rabrynil

Of Behringer nou kopieert of niet. Ze hebben simpelweg goed spul voor een goede prijs, misschien is het wat minder duurzaam maar voor zo'n zachte prijs. Het zou vast een licentie kunnen zijn op een bepaalde binnen/buitenkant. 
Alle zooi bij ons is van Behringer en het werkt perfect, nog geen problemen gehad. Een voetnootje is wel dat we het alleen gebruiken voor theaterdoeleinden en onderbouwfeesten. Bij grote feesten huren we een bunch apparatuur.

Iig, ik ben dik tevreden over Behringer zelf en de prijs.

Heeft Uli toch weer goed gedaan.

Cya,
Bart

----------


## major tom

Tja, kopietje of niet Behringer blijft toch het merk van moeilijk kunnen leveren...
Maar ach denken jullie nou echt dat die rmx amps van qsc origineel qsc zijn.... wellicht ook gewoon "ingekocht"in een chineese fabriek... Kans is zeer aanneemlijk. Doen meer A merken tegenwoordig om zodoende een goedkope lijn op de markt te zetten. Een rmx is toch een instappertje niet waar..

----------


## Wietse

maar dat QSC ermee op de markt durft komen betekend toch al dat ze niet zooo slecht zullen zijn. Inwendige vergelijkingen wijzen uit dat enkel de elco's een beetje verschillen dacht ik...

----------


## PowerSound

Op de QSC RMX reeks zal er ook zeker een veel strengere en eisende kwaliteits controle zijn.

----------


## nightline

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Boi_
> 
> Dat de EP serie van Behringer en PLX en RMX serie van QSC het zelfde zijn als de Phonic professional serie amps komt omdat ze allemaal uit de Phonic fabriek komen, sommige onder eigen licentie en anderen uit de Phonic fabrieken zelf, kijk maar eens bij de mixertjes van behringer en Phonic. Phonic is een heel erg groot moederbedrijf die erg veel aandelen van anderen bedrijven bezitten en zelfs groot aandeel houder zijn bij QSC en Behringer.



Hallo zeg, de PLX serie van QSC komt dus niet uit China en is absoluut niet te vergelijken met de RMX  en EP van Behringer.
Alleen al de schakelende voeding!!!!

Sekaku in China bouwt de RMX - EP - Macro enz.enz. versterkers, echter op klant specificatie. Vandaar dat je toch verschillen vindt tussen de merken onderling. Zo zul je zien dat een RMX 2450 en een Macro 2400 ca. 22kg wegen en een EP 2500 enkele kilo's ( koper ) lichter. Een RMX heeft de zelfde dip switches als de RMX, terwijl de Macro een 3 tal schakelaars gebruikt voor High-pass, clip-limiter en mono/stereo/bridge.

Jack

----------


## Boi

Ik heb nooit gezegd dat de uitvoering het zelfde is maar de inhoud grotendeels is gelijk aan elkaar, daar het van de zelfde fabricage band komt en ieder merk zal zo zijn eigen specificaties opgeven voordat het product klaar is. zo laat yamaha bv zijn eq sectie van de goedkopere PA mengtafels ook door Phonic maken.
De rmx serie van QSC en Phonic prof.amps zijn exact het zelfde, alleen de prijs verschilt.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Boi_
> 
> Ik heb nooit gezegd dat de uitvoering het zelfde is maar de inhoud grotendeels is gelijk aan elkaar, daar het van de zelfde fabricage band komt en ieder merk zal zo zijn eigen specificaties opgeven voordat het product klaar is. zo laat yamaha bv zijn eq sectie van de goedkopere PA mengtafels ook door Phonic maken.
> De rmx serie van QSC en Phonic prof.amps zijn exact het zelfde, alleen de prijs verschilt.
> groetjes
> Boi



De QSC plx amps zijn geen made in China produkten en komen al zeker niet uit de sekaku fabriekjes + zijn de plx schakelbakken en de rmx - ep's - macro's niet dus waar je dit op baseert is me toch echt een groot raadsel. Zelfs de indeling en gebruikte onderdelen is helemaal anders.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Boi_
> 
> Ik heb nooit gezegd dat de uitvoering het zelfde is maar de inhoud grotendeels is gelijk aan elkaar, daar het van de zelfde fabricage band komt en ieder merk zal zo zijn eigen specificaties opgeven voordat het product klaar is. zo laat yamaha bv zijn eq sectie van de goedkopere PA mengtafels ook door Phonic maken.
> De rmx serie van QSC en Phonic prof.amps zijn exact het zelfde, alleen de prijs verschilt.
> groetjes
> Boi



Nope, 
Den Ulli is een meester in het copieren, vandaar heeft hij meer rechtzaken lopen dan producten  :Big Grin: 
Hoe zou dat komen denk je [ :Embarrassment: )]
sis

----------


## luc2366

had idd ook al gehoord dat QSC een rechtzaak heeft aangespannen tegen de kopieer-duitsers. Hoe lang zien we de EX'en nog in de rekken liggen???

----------


## Thix

Nu heb ik hier momenteel men Macro's niet staan maar ik dacht toch niet dat er made in China opstond. Ik denk ook niet dat men deze in China frabriekje maakt? of weet iemand meer? [} :Smile: ]
Ah en idd dit zijn geen geschakelde versterkers, hef maar is een bakkie met PLX of Macro's op.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nightline

Ik heb hier wel zo'n 20 Macro's staan, deze zijn inwendig wel enigzins het zelfde aan de RMX. Deze Macro amps komen uit de Sekaku fabriek, Alto is namelijk het eigen merk van Sekaku.
En als je op de foto's op de site van Alto kijkt zie je het ook aan de gezichten van de mensen die erbij staan.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## Michael

QSC RMX = Geen QSC plx en dus ook niet gelijk aan de Alto Macro. De macro, rmx, ep's zijn allemaal sekaku made in China de plx'en niet die zijn made bij QSC zelf maar waar weet ik niet precies dacht Duitsland.

----------

